# Risky exchanging into Canmore AB for early June



## amanven (Apr 22, 2020)

My daughter has a week off work and wanted to go back out west to see her friends there.   I have a spare week to exchange and she has the first week of June off..  Would it be too risky to exchange into an Alberta Canada resort for early June.  This would be a domestic inter-provincial trip for her.  No cross order travel. Think the Alberta resorts will be open by then?


----------



## R1964 (Apr 22, 2020)

Why don't you contact the resort to see if they can or will be open then.


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 22, 2020)

So far, we do not know what the Province of Ontario will do about opening up the province.  As far as I know Ontarians are still being asked to stay home as much as possible and only to go out to grocery stores, pharmacies, or if they have doctor’s appointments.  So as far as June is concerned, who knows, and you might want to check what restrictions Alberta has and as mentioned in post #2, call the resort.


----------



## travel maniac (Apr 22, 2020)

Compared to QC and ON, AB has done fairly well so far on handling the pandemic. However, the "peak" may not happen till mid May. I'm copying a link to a CBC article yesterday quoting Dr. Hinshaw, our chief medical officer:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/covid-19-deena-hinshaw-coronavirus-alberta-1.5539803 

Here is a link to AB Health Services (AHS) website that is updated everyday so you can monitor it 

https://www.alberta.ca/coronavirus-info-for-albertans.aspx#toc-2 

Smaller communities like Canmore were requesting visitors to stay away not so long ago so they don't get impacted by the pandemic. In my opinion, early June maybe too early and there may still be restrictions in place here in AB.


----------

